# Priming & Sealing Drywall in Basement



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

nhoj said:


> I am finishing my basement and now I am ready to prim the drywall and would like to know what is the top rated primer on the market today?
> 
> This is new 5/8 inch NEW DRYWALL.
> 
> ...


Well Do to the fact your location is not listed. I will give generic advise.
first off stay away from PVA primers.
here are the paint companies I would use list in the order of highest prices to lowest with still the best quality one can find.
1.Sherwin Williams Paint AKA SWP
2. Benjamin Moore AKA BM
3. Kelly-Moore ALA KM
4. Rodda Paints
5. Parker Paints
6. Pratt & Lambert paints
I gave you paints that I have used that are of very high quality. I live in the Pacific North west. So I gave you the national brands and the regional brands. I feel that the regional brands make a far better paint then SWP or BM Pratt & Lambert is made by SWP and is half the price. Behr and Glidden are the low end of quality.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

Nailbags said:


> Well Do to the fact your location is not listed. I will give generic advise.
> first off stay away from PVA primers.
> here are the paint companies I would use list in the order of highest prices to lowest with still the best quality one can find.
> 1.Sherwin Williams Paint AKA SWP
> ...


How does Benjamin Moore paint compare Pittsburgh paint?

I have never used Benjamin Moore paint, but have friends that have and they really love it.

I don't like Sherwin Wllams paint because when washed it will come off.

I live in Ohio.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i've used benny moore paints and pittsburgh paint. i've found pittsburgh paint to be alot cheaper price, its a good quality paint but i find the moore a better quality paint with better coverage. keeping price in mind i'd have to go with the pittsburgh cause its not that bad of a paint at a really good price.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

What is PVA primer?

Why do you say stay away from PVA primer?

Explain this in detail.

I don't know aything about primers. And I want to put the best primer on the new drywall. You start out right and you won't have any problems down the road.


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

nhoj said:


> How does Benjamin Moore paint compare Pittsburgh paint?
> 
> I have never used Benjamin Moore paint, but have friends that have and they really love it.
> 
> ...


Not exactly sure why your SW paint washed off but it was obviously a failure to prep the surface the right way in the first place or the wrong product was used for your application. Paint doesn't just wash off!

But, moving right along. Both PPG & Ben Moore have a good paint. You can't go wrong with PPG's Manor Hall. I haven't used Ben Moore in ages but their Aura line is top of the line. I personally liked their Regal line or Impervo. 

PVA = (polyvinyl acetate)! Basically they put a resin into the primer. Resins don't mix well when top coated by a latex paint. It's like throwing some paint on a piece of plastic.

Use Zinnser 123 primer or Sherwin Williams multi-purpose drywall primer. I'd go with the Zinnser if you don't like SW.

Here is an excellent read on primers. Fair warning, don't use the Behr product. http://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021161060.pdf


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

SW Drywall Primer......one coat. Two coats of SW SuperPaint Satin......DONE. It will NOT wash off your wall. I've done this for 33 years with SW SuperPaint & it has NEVER, EVER washed off any wall I ever painted. You may want to review your technique before proceeding.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

nhoj said:


> I am finishing my basement and now I am ready to prim the drywall and would like to know what is the top rated primer on the market today?
> 
> This is new 5/8 inch NEW DRYWALL.
> 
> ...


Hey John...

OK, so here's your primer on primers. All bare drywall needs to be primed - It doesn't matter if it's an exterior wall or not - all bare drywall needs to be primed...I think you'll find that no one here is gonna support your decision to use Behr Paint as a finish (and besides, Behr Paint is considered a Paint & Primer in one, right?)...So much for "best" rated paints. You're gonna get some good advice here regarding different paint lines, and truthfully, each company has decent products that'll perform fine in your particular application. 

You live in Ohio so you have access to all the nationals such as Sherwin, PPG, Ben Moore, Glidden and then a whole slew of regionals such as Harrison, Graham, Muralo, California, etc. Talk to your local Independent Paint Dealer for his or her recommendation on primers and finishes - and kinda stay away from the big boxes. 

As far as primers go, every manufacturer listed in this post has a PVA primer they recommend for bare drywall - they work fine. They are generally a reasonably priced, moderately high build primer that does a good job sealing the porosity of drywall and they have good hold-out for quality finishes. All latex products (acrylics, vinyls, PVA and any number of blends) are forms of plastic resin. PVA's are compatible with all conventional topcoats (not hot-solvent topcoats, but you're not gonna use those in your basement anyway). 

Solid acrylics and vinyl/acrylics are more expensive, may have slightly better hold-out for sheened products and will also seal the porosity of drywall. They are generally considered to be "multi-purpose" and "multi-surface" bonding type primers while PVA's are pretty much limited to drywall.

For the choice of finish products - listen to quality professionals and talk to paint store personnel. When you hear the logic of a _proper_ system recommendation, you may understand how a product rating by some self-proclaimed experts at a consumer rating organization is pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

I talked to Benjamin Moore wants $21.00 a gal and Sherwin-Williams wants $15.00 a gal for primer.

What do you think?

Which one is better?


*
*


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

nhoj said:


> I talked to Benjamin Moore wants $21.00 a gal and Sherwin-Williams wants $15.00 a gal for primer.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


(sigh)...pick one.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

nhoj said:


> I talked to Benjamin Moore wants $21.00 a gal and Sherwin-Williams wants $15.00 a gal for primer.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Which one is better?


Ford or Chevy? McDonald or Burger king? Take your pick. go with your wallet.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

After reading What Primer to use and where I am totally confused on what type of primer to use on my new drywall.

I did understand that I should use the same primer as to the brand of paint I am going to use. 

We came down to Benjamin Moore paint with the color from BEHR. 

Does Benjamin Moore make a very good primer for new drywall? 

As you have stated above you do "not want to use primer that has PVA in it" does Benjamin Moore have it in it? 

Would I need a sealer? 

I am going with a satin paint, because it has mildew resistances in it. Do you think that it will look OK in a family room? The way I see it would be easy to keep clean.

Does anyone know how far a gallon of Benjamin Moore primer goes? 

How many gallons of primer will I need to do 1100 sq. ft.?


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

nhoj said:


> After reading What Primer to use and where I am totally confused on what type of primer to use on my new drywall.
> 
> I did understand that I should use the same primer as to the brand of paint I am going to use.
> 
> ...


John...

What'd the Ben Moore dealer tell you? You're making this way too difficult a decision. There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with using a PVA primer, but BM has both...Do what they tell you to do and have 'em mix the color to the Behr sample.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

ric knows paint said:


> John...
> 
> What'd the Ben Moore dealer tell you? You're making this way too difficult a decision. There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with using a PVA primer, but BM has both...Do what they tell you to do and have 'em mix the color to the Behr sample.



Above there was a comment that said you do not want to use PVA can you explain this? 

Which is better? There has to be a reason behind this.

I am used to work with the 5 why.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

nhoj said:


> Above there was a comment that said you do not want to use PVA can you explain this?
> 
> Which is better? There has to be a reason behind this.
> 
> I am used to work with the 5 why.


I did explain it in post #8...my explanation was also corroborated in the link that Branick sent you in post #6.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

I have just read your reply and why would you want to use : PVA = (polyvinyl acetate)! Basically they put a resin into the primer. Resins don't mix well when top coated by a latex paint. It's like throwing some paint on a piece of plastic.

You want the paint to stick to the wall right?

This is what I am getting at.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

nhoj said:


> I have just read your reply and why would you want to use : PVA = (polyvinyl acetate)! Basically they put a resin into the primer. Resins don't mix well when top coated by a latex paint. It's like throwing some paint on a piece of plastic.
> 
> You want the paint to stick to the wall right?
> 
> This is what I am getting at.


John...

You read Braniks post...not mine. In *MY* post, I recommended using a PVA primer. All the paint manufacturers that have been mentioned on this post have, and recommend, a PVA primer for bare drywall. The link on primers given to you on Braniks post, recommended PVA primer on bare drywall. At some point, you're gonna have to stop and ask yourself this question: If every multi-billion dollar, multi-national paint manufacturer in the world makes, and recommends a PVA primer for bare drywall - AND virtually every single regional manufacturer makes, and recommends, a PVA primer for bare drywall, is it really that far of a stretch to believe it may be OK to actually use a PVA primer on bare drywall?

In *MY* post (post #8), I told you the advantages and disadvantages of both the premium primers and PVA primers. I also addressed the issue of "plastic" resins and how they relate to each other. Personally, I couldn't care less if you use PVA or the more expensive "multi-purpose" primers. Either will work fine in your application - and either way would be supported by any manufacturer on the planet! Your Ben Moore guy is right there - he is there to answer your almost endless line of questions and to make the proper recommendations. Trust him, you've already got way more info than necessary to make a good selection - in the overall scope of things, this really ain't rocket surgery.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about Muralo Paint?

I see there is a store not to far from me and I would like to know if anyone has used this paint and what you think about their paint.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

It's very good. But you seem to have lots of qs- do you listen to any of the A's?


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> It's very good. But you seem to have lots of qs- do you listen to any of the A's?



You bet you life I do.

How wood you compare Benjamin Moore paint with Muralo?

Price wise and the whole 9 yards?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

At this point, nhoj, you may want to buy a quart of several of the primers and a quart of each of the paints you are considering and try them out. No better way to see what works for you. I love SW paint, but many guys on here love Benny Moore, etc.

P.S. You would already be done with this paint project if you didn't ask SO MANY questions, lol.


----------



## tstanbro (Aug 16, 2011)

I live in alaska and, I have build a cabin by a lake, I have used green board all thru out the cabin. I am now ready to paint. Any succession on primer for moisture and a finish paint companies.

I will be going up in the winter so I will have to deal with moisture, that is why I when with green board.

Thanks
Alaska


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Just to be clear here PVA is a drywall sealer. it seals the wall so that the topcoats will look uniform in sheen without flashing. A PVA is not a primer used for trim but for drywall it is made for. 

So essentially go like this. 

Ceilings:
One coat of drywall sealer topcoat with dead flat

Trim:
putty your moldings then one coat of water based primer (tinted if not white) such as 123, sand, caulk trim, let dry, look for flaws, fix flaws, two topcoats of a quality trim paint from any paint store such as BM, SW or PPG. 


Walls:
one coat of tinted to color drywall primer, fix any flaws, spot prime repairs or flaws with the sealer, then two or three topcoats depending on sheen and color but two is normal. Sand in between coats. 

Paint base and or shoe after walls are finished. 

Now some may argue the technique or sequence but this is the gist to painting your basement. With painting it is practice and comfort the more practice you get the more comfortable you are and the more you get used to products the more comfortable you are.

Glad you found your way to this site. Post some before and after pics.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

nhoj said:


> You bet you life I do.
> 
> How wood you compare Benjamin Moore paint with Muralo?
> 
> Price wise and the whole 9 yards?


 
Just pick one and paint . You should have been done by now:laughing:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Whew, I'm tired. This is an exhausting read.
Bran, thanks for the link to that article, a good read and bookmark. I don't understand why you put "Resins don't mix well when top coated by a latex paint" in your post. Resins are the major componenet of all primers, if I'm not mistaken. From my experience all standard primers, meaning non-high tech, latex or oil, will accept a latex or oil topcoat. I think your statement would easily confuse a newbie, because I was as well. That said, nhoj, even with Braniks "disclaimer", how you came away with the fact that PVA primers aren't a good choice is pretty amazing, especially if you read the article. I hope you did. The object here is to learn, not be held by the hand and be told what to do and how. Trust the process and don't complicate things.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

There is no other company that I will go with but Muralo Paint thanks to ric knows paint. I have been reading and there is no other company that I have seen done more R & D on their development of paint. 

Thank God we have a store near by that handles their paint. I will be giving them a call on Monday and asking them about their paint. I understand that they do have a new line of super strength colorants. Muralo's Ultra Waterborne finishes tinted with Hide it super strength colorants deliver maxium color performance, achieving true, vivid color, with a minimal number of coats. No priming is required.

Through all my questioning yesterday there was only one that mentioned Muralo Paint, thank-you ric knows paint. 

Thank-You all for your input in this, if one does not ask questions there will always be unanswered questions.

You are free to make any other comments and this will lead into more understand of paints and primers.

I really would like to hear from peop[le who have used Muralo Paints to get your freed back on their products.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Congrats on your selection of Muralo, however, I would argue that the Sherwin-Williams company has done more research and refinement with paint than all other paint companies combined. They've been in business for over 150 years & if you've toured their research facility in Cleveland, you would be blown away.

P.S. The reason many of us do not mention Muralo is because their paint products aren't found all across the country.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

nhoj said:


> Do you really care?


If I might speak for Gymschu, yes. A nice before and after picture that reflects your beautiful work helps to offset our loss of hair incurred in getting there.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> If I might speak for Gymschu, yes. A nice before and after picture that reflects your beautiful work helps to offset our loss of hair incurred in getting there.


I never took a picture of the before but I will get one of the after.

The remarks of these two was not wroth the time to take them. 

When someone want to learn and you have 2 guys making fun of what you really want to know and learn is it wroth doing?

I understood that this is where you can learn thing from the pro's is it.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

ric knows paint said:


> As far as primers go, every manufacturer listed in this post has a PVA primer they recommend for bare drywall - they work fine. They are generally a reasonably priced, moderately high build primer that does a good job sealing the porosity of drywall and they have good hold-out for quality finishes. All latex products (acrylics, vinyls, PVA and any number of blends) are forms of plastic resin. PVA's are compatible with all conventional topcoats (not hot-solvent topcoats, but you're not gonna use those in your basement anyway).


Gonna have to disagree with you here as well as a lot of us will. PVA primers are far from any kind of a high build primer. You get a feel for how a surface should be after a coat of primer, then the first coat of paint and then the second. After using PVA primer, your first coat of paint will be much like the initial coat of primer. PVA does a piss-poor job of sealing the surface and preparing it for paint.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

Matthewt1970 said:


> Gonna have to disagree with you here as well as a lot of us will. PVA primers are far from any kind of a high build primer. You get a feel for how a surface should be after a coat of primer, then the first coat of paint and then the second. After using PVA primer, your first coat of paint will be much like the initial coat of primer. PVA does a piss-poor job of sealing the surface and preparing it for paint.


Well, I guess we're gonna have to agree to disagree then, huh? I'm not selling anything and if you're satisfied using a different type of product then who am I to argue with a painting professional?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Matthewt1970 said:


> Gonna have to disagree with you here as well as a lot of us will. PVA primers are far from any kind of a high build primer. You get a feel for how a surface should be after a coat of primer, then the first coat of paint and then the second. After using PVA primer, your first coat of paint will be much like the initial coat of primer. PVA does a piss-poor job of sealing the surface and preparing it for paint.


PVA is not a high build I agree but for new drywall it works well. I use 6-2. 

What are you using to prime new drywall with? If I missed it in the thread I apologize. 

PVA stops the flashing of joints, so it does its job imo. It is not a multipurpose primer it is for new drywall.


----------

